# Rear ends



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

Is the 67 Pontiac GTO rear end the same as a GM (ie Chevelle)?
John


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No. The Chevelle was a weaker, c-clipped rear end. You'd want one out of another Pontiac A body, or a Buick or Olds.


----------



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks I was looking to see if the lower control arms were the same
John


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can indeed use a 10 or 12 bolt Chevelle (a-body) rear end in your 67 GTO, you may have to adjust the length of your drive shaft. The control arms should bolt in place.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, the lower control arms are the same....from what I've run into, anyway.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

a 12 bolt in a gto requires a chevelle driveshaft. the u joints are not the same size.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

They do make "conversion" U-joints that will work with you existing driveshaft.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

When i put the 12bolt in all i had to do was measure the yoke off the old one and order a matching one. went in easy didnt have to change a thing.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

in '79 when I put a 12 bolt in my '64, the most simple n cheap solution was to go to the local junkyard n buy a complete driveshaft from a manual trans. chevelle for $25.00. lol. miss those days !


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I do, too. $75 Muncies and $50 posi rear ends. No more, that's for sure!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

$10 hood tachometers, $40-$50 tripower set-ups, used Torker intakes for $25. Can you believe I scored a 1966 Olds 442 tripower for $50. It was rare then. Passed on the Mopar 413 long branch crossram 2x4 intake for $100. Ah,if we could wind the clock back......nah.


----------

